# Usage du subjonctif imparfait dans la langue courante



## Michmuch

Salut à tous,
Je suis Français mais malheureusement je n'entends plus le subjonctif imparfait. S'utilise-t'il encore ou est-ce seulement dans les dicos d'or qu'on le retrouve.
Pour m'expliquer plus clairement existe-t'il toujours en langue française ou a-t'il été supprimé de notre si belle langue.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tamanoir

Non il existe toujours. J'aurais trop ralé qu'il en fût autrement.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Non seulement il eût fait beau voir qu'on l'eût supprimé sans que le peuple en eût été avisé, mais, pour l'avenir, il ferait beau voir qu'on le supprimât sans que les Français fussent questionnés via un référendum populaire! 

Et ce serait dommage de s'en priver :
Traduction d'un extrait des minutes d'un jugement aux USA :
Melle Monica L. au témoin : "Vous dites que c'était Mr Bill C. et que j'étais donc en faute, mais encore eût-il fallu que je le susse"


----------



## Stéphane89

Le subjonctif imparfait existe toujours officiellement, mais n'est pratiquement plus utilisé... il arrive cependant parfois de le rencontrer dans les vieux livres... 



> Melle Monica L. au témoin : "Vous dites que c'était Mr Bill C. et que j'étais donc en faute, mais encore eût-il fallu que je le susse"


 
Mort de rire!


----------



## RASF_Br

Salut!

La phrase suivante est issue tout droit de mon cahier d'exercices de Grammaire. La voilà:

"(...) elle m'a conseillé de lui demander son numéro de portable afin que je *puisse* l'appeler. Ce que j'ai fait; (...)"

Ce qui m'étonne dans cette phrase-là (et qui me semble étrange) est l'emploi d'un subjonctif présent pour exprimer un fait qui a lieu dans le passé (étant donné que "la possibilité de l'appeler" a lieu dans le passé, c'est-à-dire, qu'elle ne reste pas jusqu'au présent - ce qui est admissible selon le texte d'où la phrase est extraite).

Est-il, cet emploi, tout à fait normal? (Est-il correct?) D'ailleurs, pourrait-on échanger le verbe au subjonctif présent pour "pusse", au subjonctif imparfait, donc (en maintenant le même sens, bien entendu) ?

Merci en avance!


----------



## Outsider

L'imparfait du subjonctif est en train de devenir obsolet en français. Il ne s'utilise plus dans la langue parlée, étant remplacé par le présent du subjonctif.


----------



## mickaël

Salut,
Oui, c'est correct parce que le subjonctif présent peut s'employer pour un fait qui se produit au même moment que l'action exprimée par le verbe dans la proposition principale, ou après. Ça peut donc être un fait qui s'est produit dans le passé.

Jette un œil à cette page.

Pour l'imparfait du subjonctif, même remarque qu'Outsider.


----------



## DearPrudence

Outsider said:


> L'imparfait du subjonctif est en train de devenir obsolet en français. Il ne s'utilise plus dans la langue parlée, étant remplacé par le présent du subjonctif.


Mais de toute façon, ici, avec le passé composé, il faut le présent du subjonctif si je ne m'abuse ?

En tout cas, après "*afin que*", on met le subjonctif.

Si on prend la première phrase, elle a fait une action, permettant à une deuxième action d'être éventuellement effectuée. On ne sait pas si cela va être le cas.
La deuxième phrase aurait pu être :
"(...) elle m'a conseillé de lui demander son numero de portable afin que je *puisse* l'appeler. Mais je ne l'ai pas fait.

"afin que", marque la possibilité donnée, mais pas forcément effectuée.

C'est comme ça que je l'analyserais.


----------



## mickaël

Hello Dear,


DearPrudence said:


> Mais de toute façon, ici, avec le passé composé, il faut le présent du subjonctif si je ne m'abuse ?


Edit : J'avais dit une bêtise pour ne pas changer. Tu as raison.

Extrait du même site que j'ai donné plus haut :


> *Le subjonctif imparfait s'emploie,* surtout dans la langue littéraire,      pour exprimer un fait qui se déroule en même temps ou après      que le locuteur ou le scripteur s'est exprimé et le verbe principal      se conjugue à l'imparfait :
> - Je doutais *qu'il aimât * cette personne.


----------



## Outsider

DearPrudence said:


> Mais de toute façon, ici, avec le passé composé, il faut le présent du subjonctif si je ne m'abuse ?


Je dirais que non, même si la source de Mickaël semble de dire le contraire. Si le fait dont ont parle est dans le passé, ont peut utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif.


----------



## mickaël

Non, parce qu'il faut que ce soit un temps passé, mais aussi un temps du récit... tout en respectant la chronologie des faits.

Donc si je ne me trompe pas, la principale ne peut être qu'à l'imparfait de l'indicatif ou au conditionnel présent (?)

Sur cette page, vers le bas :


> Quand le verbe de la principale est à un temps du passé (récit), celui de la subordonnée est à l'imparfait du subjonctif :
> - je craignais qu'il ne fût trop tard (imparfait + imparfait du subjonctif).​


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour,

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Mickael et, pour comprendre l'enjeu du débat, je crois qu'il faut bien se représenter que l'imparfait du subjonctif a entièrement disparu de la langue contemporaine (orale mais aussi écrite), et depuis longtemps. Comme c'est toujours le cas, dans ce genre de situations, la volonté de le maintenir entraîne des excès (c'est l'éternel problème du "retour de balancier" : quand on veut faire mieux, on fait trop !). L'imparfait du subjonctif est (était !) bien un temps du _récit_ et il est clair qu'il appartient à l'ensemble des formes du récit : imparfait, passé simple, etc. alors que le passé composé est un temps "du _discours_" (il se réfère au présent).

Je fais en sorte que les clients soient satisfaits
J'ai fait en sorte que les clients soient satisfaits

Je faisais toujours en sorte que les clients fussent satisfaits (français académique) / soient satisfaits (français standard)
J'avais fait en sorte que les clients fussent (id.) satisfaits / soient satisfaits (id.)

L'emploi du subjonctif imparfait est non seulement obsolète (comme dit Outsider) mais quand il est encore utilisé, c'est généralement une _affectation_ de "bien parler". Il est révélateur que le leader d'extrème droite J.-M. Le Pen soit un des derniers à le faire dans des discours publics où il veut se présenter comme "le seul qui sache encore encore parler le beau français". Personnellement, je trouve ça particulièrement pervers.

François


----------



## RASF_Br

Francois114 said:


> L'imparfait du subjonctif est (était !) bien un temps du _récit_ et il est clair qu'il appartient à l'ensemble des formes du récit : imparfait, passé simple, etc. alors que le passé composé est un temps "du _discours_" (il se réfère au présent).


 
J'ai peur de ne pas avoir bien compris la différence entre un temps "_du récit"_ et un temps _"du discours"_; pourriez-vous me l'expliquer?

D'ailleurs, et si on modifiait la phrase qui a commencé ce débat, en écrivant:

"(...) elle me *conseilla* de lui demander son número de portable afin que je *pusse* l'appeler. Ce que je *fis*; (...)" ?

Serait-elle correcte, bien que écrite en un style obsolète ou pas du tout usagé?

Salut!


----------



## Qcumber

RASF_Br said:


> "(...) elle m'a conseillé de lui demander son numéro de portable afin que je *puisse* l'appeler. Ce que j'ai fait; (...)"
> Ce qui m'étonne dans cette phrase-là (et qui me semble étrange) est l'emploi d'un subjonctif présent pour exprimer un fait qui a lieu dans le passé (étant donné que "la possibilité de l'appeler" a lieu dans le passé, c'est-à-dire, qu'elle ne reste pas jusqu'au présent - ce qui est admissible selon le texte d'où la phrase est extraite).


C'est un phénomène passionnant.

L'ancrage de la phrase sur l'axe du temps est donné par le passé composé (a conseillé). Il s'ensuit que les temps subordonnés n'interviennent que pour ajouter d'autres données.

Dans cette phrase, le subjonctif présent "puisse" est régi par "afin que" et ce subjonctif est toujours d'emploi courant. Son emploi st automatique. Par ailleurs, il exprime une possibilité dans la période de temps qui commence au moment où la personne "a conseillé". "Puisse" est donc nécessairement orienté vers le futur.

Vous pouvez facilement schématiser tout cela.

1) Tracez un axe du temps orienté de la gauche vers la droite.

2) Placez un point P (présent) au milieu. Ce point P représente l'instant où vous êtes.

3) Placez un autre point D (départ) avant P. Ce point D correspond à "a demandé". 

4.) Vous voyez alors que "puisse" correspond à la demi-droite qui (théoriquement) va de D à l'infini vers la droite.


----------



## Francois114

RASF_Br said:


> J'ai peur de ne pas avoir bien compris la différence entre un temps "_du récit"_ et un temps _"du discours"_; pourriez-vous me l'expliquer?


D'abord, et en simplifiant beaucoup, on peut dire que le récit, c'est quand on rejette ce qu'on dit dans un passé coupé du présent. En général on commence par quelque chose qui "opère" ce rejet dans le passé : "Je vais vous raconter un truc qui m'est arrivé hier". Le discours, c'est quand ce qu'on dit se rattache au présent. Ainsi le passé composé de "J'ai mangé" n'est pas un passé de récit : en fait il peut signifier "Merci beaucoup mais je n'ai pas faim". Enormément de faits langagiers, dans toutes les langues, se rattachent à cette distinction. Par exemple, en français, nous avons deux mots qui s'opposent pour dire "le jour d'avant" : en discours _hier_ et en récit _la veille_.
Mais aussi les différents emplois des démonstratifs, la valeur des formes verbales comme le plus que parfait, etc. etc.

L'image de Qcumber en est une représentation peut-être abstraite mais très juste quand il parle d'ancrage dans le présent ou dans le passé.

Ensuite, tout çà, à mon sens, c'est vraiment de la théorie pure si on parle du subjonctif imparfait. Ma mauvaise humeur dans le précédent message s'est un peu calmée et je dirais que le subjonctif imparfait "existe" encore mais dans un registre extrêmement surveillé voire "précieux". C'est donc un peu artificiel, pour un natif comme moi, de se poser toutes ces questions. J'espère que vous ne m'en voulez pas, RASF ! 

François


----------



## itka

RASF_Br said:


> J'ai peur de ne pas avoir bien compris la différence entre un temps "_du récit"_ et un temps _"du discours"_; pourriez-vous me l'expliquer?
> "(...) elle me *conseilla* de lui demander son número de portable afin que je *pusse* l'appeler. Ce que je *fis*; (...)" ?
> Serait-elle correcte, bien que écrite en un style obsolète ou pas du tout usagé?



François t'a expliqué la différence entre récit et discours.
Pour ce qui est de ta phrase, elle est correcte, mais parfaitement ridicule, que tu la dises ou que tu l'écrives... Laisse tomber l'imparfait du subjonctif !


----------



## Andrejj

Bonsoir,

En lisant "La nuit des temps" de Barjavel, je me suis rendu compte que contrairement à ce que je savais par rapport à l'utilisation du passé simple, les héros de ce livre l'utilisent dans ses monologues.

Je vous prie de commenter le morceau suivant (discours direct!) en ce qui concerne son naturel :

"Et il ne fond pas au chalumeau oxhydrique. Ou plutôt il fond mais se referme aussitôt. Comme si on fendait une chair avec un scalpel, et que la chair se cicatris*ât* immédiatement derrière la lame."


Merci.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonsoir,

Juste une précision : "*se cicatrisât*" n'a rien à voir avec un passé simple.
C'est un *imparfait du subjonctif* qui est employé pour la concordance des temps.


----------



## Andrejj

Oups. 8))) En tout cas, l'imparfait du subjonctif ne s'utilise pas trop couramment même dans la langue écrite... N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Dame de Pique

Dans la langue écrite, si, parfois... dans la langue orale, non.


----------



## tilt

En français courant, on emploierait le présent :
_Comme si on fendait une chair avec un scalpel, et que la chair se cicatrise immédiatement derrière la lame.
_


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

N'en déplaise aux spécialistes éminents de notre belle langue et sauf erreur grotesque de ma part, c'est pourtant bien l'imparfait du subjonctif qu'il conviendrait d'employer dans ce cas-là, non ?
Et aussi bien à l'oral qu'à l'écrit, non ?
Pourquoi donc nos grands-parents et arrière-grands-parents faisaient-ils des accords de temps que nous ne faisons plus ?
L'évolution de la langue en est-elle la seule responsable ?
Ne serait-ce pas plutôt ignorance ou laxisme de notre part ou encore une sorte de snobisme à contre-courant ?
De la même manière, pourquoi employons-nous le passé composé quand le bon sens grammatical exigerait que nous employassions le passé simple ?
Je suis très impatient de connaître vos réactions à mes propos.
Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## tilt

En toute rigueur, oui, il convient d'employer l'imparfait du subjonctif, ici. Mais le fait qu'il existe un décalage entre la langue soutenue et la langue courante n'est pas nouveau.

Selon le point de vue que l'on défend, on verra la disparition de l'imparfait du subjonctif, et dans une moindre mesure, du passé simple, comme une évolution naturelle du français, ou comme une marque de dégénérescence regrettable.
Pour ma part, je suis plutôt de la première école car j'y vois le besoin de se débarrasser de formes devenues ampoulées, pas toujours très heureuses phonétiquement (quel vilain mot que _employassions_ !), et qui apportent une complexité trop rarement utile à la langue pour justifier qu'on l'utilise encore.


----------



## Grop

Pour ma part je pense que le français doit évoluer, et s'adapter à la réalité: la façon dont on le parle. Il y a aujourd'hui un décalage entre le français académique et le français pratique, et si on pouvait changer ça je préfèrerais que ce soit en adaptant le langage aux gens (ou les gens au langage, mais ça me semble utopique) qu'en séparant tout, en faisant passer les gens pour des ignorants.

(Surtout qu'il faut voir ce que c'est qu'un ignorant - si je découvre un jour que mon médecin ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un imparfait du subjonctif, je crois bien que je resterai son client patient).

Si des gens sont à l'aise avec l'imparfait du subjonctif, tant mieux pour eux (même si je suis tenté de leur suggérer d'éviter les rimes en -asse et en -usse). Dans cette phrase de Barjavel, je pense même que c'est bien plus joli que toutes les alternatives qu'on a proposées dans cette discussion.

(Surtout l'imparfait de l'indicatif, si je peux me permettre ).

Ceci dit il faut être réaliste, et ne pas confondre nos désirs avec la réalité quand on pose une question sérieuse sur la langue. En tout cas moi, quand on me pose une question sur le français, je suppose qu'on parle du français que parlent les français (mais qui possède plusieurs registres, et des variantes selon les régions), et pas d'une langue d'intellos gravée dans le marbre.

(Comme Tilt, je ne vois pas quel est le souci avec verre, vers, vert et tout ça).


----------



## janpol

L'imparfait du subjonctif... Même si c'est fort rare, il est parfois employé à l'oral. F. Mitterrand l'utilisait dans ses discours (un discours est un peu aussi de l'écrit, j'en conviens) mais aussi, très spontanément quand il répondait aux questions de journalistes. Desproges aimait bien l'employer également.
En ce qui concerne la phrase qui est au départ de ce "fil", je ne partage pas trop ce qui a été dit : d'abord, il est gênant de réfléchir sur une phrase un peu bancale : la "phrase" "Comme si........ la lame" est constituée de 2 subordonnées. Il faut aller chercher la principale dans la phrase qui précède. (En fait, il serait logique de dire qu'il n'y a pas là 3 phrases mais une seule.)
Mais considérons la partie qui nous intéresse :" il fond mais se referme aussitôt comme si l'on fendait une chair ..... et que la chair se cicatrisait..." (Je mets le verbe "cicatriser" à l'imparfait car les 2 propositions sont coordonnées par "et", elles ont même nature et même fonction : "comme", non répété est sous-entendu et "que" reprend "si".)
Les 2 verbes qui posaient problème sont maintenant en rapport avec des verbes au présent ("fond", "se referme"), la phrase entière est au présent et l'imparfait de ces 2 verbes (après "si") a la même valeur de présent que dans "Si j'étais riche, MAINTENANT, j'achèterais....."  ou " Il se conduit comme s'il était (maintenant) le chef".
Mais je vois là une construction bizarre, il me semble qu'il serait plus logique que cette phrase fût : "il fond mais se referme aussitôt comme une chair que l'on fendrait avec un scalpel et qui se cicatriserait immédiatement derrière la lame".
On a encore le présent (fendrait, cicatriserait).
Autre correction possible : "il fond mais se referme aussitôt. C'EST comme si l'on fendait une chair...... et que cette chair se cicatrisait...."
Cela ne change rien aux temps : présent avec "c'est" et imparfait à valeur de présent avec "fendait" et "cicatrisait". 
D'ailleurs, comment pourrait-on imaginer un autre temps que le présent : on énonce là une sorte de loi scientifique qui se moque du temps et des temps.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Pourquoi donc nos grands-parents et arrière-grands-parents faisaient-ils des accords de temps que nous ne faisons plus ?_
Ah oui - et la liste des préfectures et des chefs-lieux de cantons, des fleuves et des affluents...(snif + larme)
_La langue n'a cessé de se dégrader depuis quelques siècles, et maintenant elle arrive à un stage critique._
Vieille antienne - les autres se dégradent, mais moi j'évolue...
Retour au pur latin, d'avant sa dégradation en français !

Quel temps nous faudrait-il passer, à l'école, pour que nous maîtrisions notre belle langue dans _toute _sa richesse ?...
Je n'ai rien contre l'emploi du passé simple ou de l'imparfait du subjonctif. Mais je me garderais bien d'en vouloir à ceux qui préfèrent s'en passer...

Pourquoi exiger la rigueur pour notre langue seulement, quand dans tant d'autres domaines - langues étrangères, sciences, notamment - il est considéré de bon ton d'être d'une ignorance crasse ("Ah non pas de chiffres ou d'équations s'il vous plaît restez compréhensible") ?...


----------



## janpol

Certes... Barjavel prend des libertés mais... Andrejj a bien précisé qu'il s'agissait là de discours direct. Alors, il me semble clair que Barjavel a voulu transcrire de l'oral de façon aussi vraie, aussi authentique que possible (avec, de ce point de vue, cependant, le paradoxe que constitue l'emploi d'un imparfait du subjonctif).
Nous savons que la langue parlée peut être riche en ruptures de construction, en implicites, en répétitions (ici, celle de "chair" aurait pu facilement être évitée") etc. 
Il est difficile de se pencher sur une telle phrase pour s'interroger sur le bien fondé de l'emploi de tel ou tel temps, dans le cas présent, par exemple, sans rétablir la syntaxe propre à l'écrit.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

N'y a-t-il personne en France qui utilise le subjunctif imparfait en parlant?
Vient-il encore utilisé par les écrivains ou est-il completement mort?


----------



## Stéphane89

En parlant, certainement pas. A part peut-être les membres de l'Académie française, mais ça m'étonnerait. A l'écrit, il est possible d'encore le trouver dans des textes très soutenus, certains livres, ...

J'en ai rencontré un récemment dans la préface d'un livre de Flaubert, mais ça me paraissait un peu artificiel. Ce temps est vraiment très rarement utilisé et donne un effet quelque peu étrange...


----------



## janpol

C'est à chacun de décider d'en faire usage ou non mais on ne peut pas en même temps se refuser à l'utiliser et déplorer sa disparition (qui peut difficilement passer pour un enrichissement de la langue).
Personnellement, je l'utilise à l'écrit quand les règles de la concordance le justifient sauf dans des phrases au... style direct. Je l'utilise parfois oralement "pour voir" : il n'est pas plus difficile à employer qu'un autre temps. En règle générale, l'interlocuteur comprend parfaitement le message et n'y trouve rien de bizarre...


----------



## skysky

Bonjour,

Le subjonctif imparfait est un temps qui appartient surtout à la langue écrite. Actuellement, en Belgique il est rare d'entendre des francophones utiliser ce temps. Néanmoins, l'emploi du subjonctif imparfait est toujours d'usage et devrait impérativement être utilisé à l'écrit lorsque la phrase l'exige.

Notez également qu'on utilise toujours certaines locutions figées qui contiennent un subjonctif imparfait : "Ne fût-ce que pour rire ... " etc.

Bien à vous,

Skysky


----------



## cassoulet

Certains de nos chansonniers n'ont pas oublié l'imparfait du subjonctif .

"La chanson plus bifluorée: l'imparfait du subjonctif"

Dès le moment que je vous vis
Beauté torride vous me plûtes
De l'amour qu'en vos yeux je pris
Aussitôt vous vous aperçûtes

Ah fallait-il que je vous visse
Fallait-il que vous me plussiez
Qu'ingénuement je vous le disse
Qu'avec orgueil vous vous tussiez
..... http://chansonplus.free.fr/paroles/paroles_text.php?id=60


----------



## janpol

Ce très beau texte contient d'autres strophes  tout aussi belles !
On le prend volontiers en exemple lorsqu'on parle de l'imparfait du subjonctif mais il utilise également beaucoup le passé simple.
On le rencontre souvent écrit avec une erreur : "dise" au lieu de "disse" (même sur google, je crois)
enfin, son auteur est Alphonse ALLAIS


----------



## nicduf

La 3ème personne du singulier peut très bien s'employer y compris à l'oral.


----------



## Lamperouge

skysky said:


> Le subjonctif imparfait est un temps qui appartient surtout à la langue écrite. Actuellement, en Belgique il est rare d'entendre des francophones utiliser ce temps. Néanmoins, l'emploi du subjonctif imparfait est toujours d'usage et devrait impérativement être utilisé à l'écrit lorsque la phrase l'exige.



Je rejoins l'avis de mon compatriote et j'ajouterai que dans les journaux et autres textes contemporains (et non pas vieux de deux siècles) un minimum sérieux, le respect des règles "canoniques" de concordance des temps semble par ailleurs toujours de mise. En ce qui me concerne je suis incapable de prendre un document écrit au sérieux si le subjonctif imparfait n'y est pas utilisé là où le bon français l'exige. 

Et puis bon le subjonctif imparfait a quand même une sonorité "kitsch" irrésistible...


----------



## cyaxares_died

Quelqu'un vient de m'apprendre dans un message privée que " L'imparfait du subjonctif aujourd'hui a diverses connotations, dont la principale est de produire un effet ridicule !"

Est-ce toujours le cas, sans exceptions ?
Par exemple, j'ai la phrase suivante:
                          "Mais l'Azerbaïdjan stipulait comme précondition de tout que l'armée russe se retirât entièrement de son territoire."


Est-ce qu'ici, tout d'abord, l'imparfait du subjonctive est correcte théoriquement ? Deuxièmement, faudrait-il plutôt le remplacer avec quelquechose, car il fait effet comme si je blaguais ? Dans ce cas, avec quoi ? Simplement "se retirait", l'imparfait?


Et sinon, j'aimerais aussi savoir quels autres effet il peut avoir ? Il peut être employé pour imiter un style ancien, je m'imagine.


----------



## janpol

si l'on ne veut pas utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif, on doit opter pour le présent du subjonctif : c'est ce qu'on fait généralement. Le subjonctif est une nécessité et l'emploi de l'imparfait de l'indicatif serait une faute.
Ceci dit, "retirât" n'est pas ridicule et ne prête pas à rire...


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec janpol... pour ce contexte.  Quoique spontanément, j'aurais mis le présent du subjonctif. 

Mais je suis également d'accord avec la personne qui dit que l'imparfait du subjonctif produit souvent un effet ridicule. 

Certains le connaissent déjà sans doute, mais je viens tout juste de découvrir ce livre :  *Le bar du subjonctif*

*Version PDF*


----------



## itka

J'ajoute cette citation, tirée de ce livre (page 36) qui lui-même l'a empruntée au 
GRAND DICTIONNAIRE UNIVERSEL DU XIXe SIECLE, TOME XIV :


> Il arrive souvent, lorsque la règle l'exige, qu'un verbe soit mis à l'imparfait du subjonctif ; beaucoup de personnes emploient le présent du même mode pour ne pas se donner d'affectation qui prêterait au ridicule...


----------



## kojemiaka

Mon manuel de la langue français dit que le subjonctif en formes de l'imparfait et plus que parfait s'emploie à la langue soutenue. 

Est-ce qu'il y a des phrases courantes où ces formes du subjonctif sont employée?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

La langue soutenue n'est pas très courante. Aussi ces formes ne s'emploient pas courament, exception faite peut-être des inversion verbes-sujet : dût-il, fût-elle, pussent-elles, voulussent-ils, dussé-je... Ce n'est pas vraiment courant mais ça peut s'entendre et surtout se lire.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Ouais, je crois que l'on pourrait peut-être dire qu'on entend parfois des expressions comme "Dussé-je", "Eût-il fallu que" mais c'est plutôt de la plaisanterie, ce me semble. Il y a aussi l'expression plus ou moins courante: "Qui l'eût cru?" (pris d'un slogan de McDonald's)

Bonne soirée


----------



## nerroth29

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je suis plutôt impressionné que la question provienne d'une personne de langue allemande. Deuxièmement je suis un peu chagriné que l'on puisse trouver l'usage de cette belle forme grammaticale "ridicule". J'ai entendu des hommes politiques l'utiliser correctement et je dois dire que cela donne un style très chic. En outre si vous avez l'occasion de lire de la grande littérature française, Proust fait un usage remarquable de l'imparfait du subjonctif et son texte serait beaucoup moins mélodieux avec une forme "modernisée". Et ce n'est pas ancien ; pourquoi le "beau" devrait-il fatalement être "vieux"?
L'usage tend à disparaître et c'est normal dans quelques cas où la terminaison en "-usse" ou "-asse" et les formes dérivée conduisent à des horreurs phonétique (à tester sur le verbe savoir "encore eût-il fallu que je le susse", même si l'orthographe, elle, lève toute ambigüité.
Mais à la troisième personne su singulier, je la trouve franchement pas ridicule du tout, voire très belle. 
A l'inverse l'utilisation du subjonctif après "après que" est une erreur communément commise et qui sonne très mal à l'oreille. Mais tant pis, les journalistes font cette erreur tous les jours; des auteurs aussi. 
Bonne continuation.


----------



## hamlet

Bonjour,

Je me retrouve avec une phrase comme cela: "Il n'arrivait pas à faire un pas de plus. Il fallait qu'il se morde la joue pour ne pas tomber par terre."

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi le subj. imparfait ("qu'il se mordît") ne marche pas aussi bien que le subj. présent (ou implique carrément autre chose, qch d'hypothétique)?


----------



## Roméo31

* Si tu as le sentiment que le subj. présent fonctionne mieux, dans cette phrase, que le subj. imparfait, c'est peut-être parce que, dans la langue *parlée*, quand le subjonctif fait partie d’une* proposition* (comme ici ; et donc n'est pas prédicat de phrase, comme dans _Qu'elle vienne !),_* le présent s’emploie, en général, pour exprimer un fait simultané* (ou postérieur) *par rapport au verbe principal passé* (présent ou futur). Ex.* :* _Elle voulait qu'il* vienne* absolument. Il fallait qu'il se morde la joue pour ne pas tomber.
_
Ajoutez à cela le fait que l'on a beaucoup plus l'habitude d'employer le subj. présent que l'imparfait de ce mode...

* Dans la langue* écrite*, la règle ou, en tout cas le bon usage, est différent (_sic_). En effet,  on applique, en principe, la règle de concordance (ou de correspondance) des temps suivante :
Prop. principale à un temps passé de l'indicatif + subordonnée au subjonctif + action de la subordonnée simultanée par rapport à l'action de la principale => subordonnée à l'imparfait du subj. => _Il fallait qu'il se mordît la joue pour ne pas tomber...
_
Autre ex. :_ J’ordonnais/j’ai ordonné, j’avais ordonné, _etc. _qu’il partît sans tarder.  _

* Si le subjonctif imparfait te rebute, tu peux écrire _: Il lui fallait se mordre la joue pour ne pas tomber..._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans les exemples proposés avec _mordît_ et _partît_, l'imparfait du subjonctif, à défaut d'être usuel, est encore à peu près dicible. Toutefois le bon usage me commanderait-il de dire à l'écrit _Elle n'a même pas voulu que je l'embrassasse _?

J'apprécie personnellement l'imparfait et le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, je ne me prive pas d'en user et je souhaite mieux que leur seul maintien dans la langue française ; mais je trouve que leur usage trop primaire, fût-il littéraire, sans qu'il apporte vraiment un mieux, les dessert et ne tend qu'à achever d'en dégouter les gens, le plus sûr moyen à terme de les faire disparaître. J'aurais utilisé en langue soignée dans la phrase proposée le présent du subjonctif, l'imparfait n'apportant rien. En français le présent est souvent intemporel, personnellement cela me convient très bien, et je pense que nous sommes une immense majorité dans ce cas.


----------



## Roméo31

Concernant la langue écrite, voici ce qu'écrit le "Grevisse" (et qui confirme le principe que j'ai rappelé) :


> C’est quand le verbe principal est au passé qu'il y a un usage propre à la langue écrite.
> Elle emploie l’imparfait quand le subjonctif exprime un fait qui est simultané ou postérieur par rapport au verbe principal



Cela étant, il s'agit d'un principe (et donc non d'une règle absolue) ; comme je l'ai écrit au moins deux fois ici, *les règles de concordance des temps ne sont pas d'application automatique. *

Et pour répondre expressément à votre question : compte tenu du § précédent, le bon usage ne vous commanderait pas d'écrire :  _Elle n'a même pas voulu que je l'embrassasse._ (Vous aurez peut-être plus de succès la fois prochaine !)


----------



## Nicomon

Roméo31 said:


> [...] * Si le subjonctif imparfait te rebute, tu peux écrire _: Il lui fallait se mordre la joue pour ne pas tomber..._


 Cette solution « _Il lui fallait_ » suivie d'un infinitif me rebute tout autant - sinon plus - que l'imparfait du subjonctif.

Je suis d'accord avec ce qu'itka, salvatos et chimel ont écrit sur *ce fil*.

Comme Logos, je dirais et écrirais le présent « _Il fallait qu'il se morde_ » sans hésiter.   Sinon je dirais simplement « _Il devait se mordre_ ».

[…]

J'ai trouvé une version plus facile d'accès du *Bar du subjonctif* qu'une certaine lapine a mentionné dans ce fil.
Le chapitre Jouons au subjonctif est amusant... si on triche un peu pour lire les solutions.


----------



## hamlet

J'envie votre érudition...

Bon. Je suis ici de l'avis de Logos... Du reste comme tu (Logos...) m'avais fait remarquer dans un fil précédent, il y a des situations où, pour je ne sais quelle raison, le présent semble plus indiqué et l'imparfait, un peu précieux. C'est très curieux, tout ça. Mon problème est que j'ai tendance à abuser du subj. imparfait, alors si vous m'encouragez à user du présent, je peux maintenant le faire la conscience tranquille.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Roméo31

* Ah ! Le Bar du  subjonctif me rappelle  de bons souvenirs. J'ai rencontré, à Monpazier (dans ma région natale), Alain Bouissière, patron et ce bar et auteur du_ Bar du subjonctif_ (Hatier, 1999), préfacé par Jean Dutourd, de l'Académie française.

Ce bar n'existe plus. Les clients habituels et le patron y employaient à qui mieux mieux tous  les temps du subjonctif !

* Moi non plus je ne dis ni n'écris des phrases du type  _Elle n'a même pas voulu que je l'embrassasse ! _
*L'imparfait et le PQP du subj. s'emploient de moins en moins*, surtout dans la langue parlée.* Le remplacement du subj. imparfait par le subj. présent ne cesse de s'accentuer, même quand le fait subordonné est passé*. Des formes comme "embrassasse" ou "vinssiez" sont rares et font sourire.* Il faut le savoir.*

Pour ma part, j'utilise le subj. imparfait et le subj. PQP seulement à l'écrit et avec :
- _voir_ et _être_, à la 1re et 3e personne du singulier et à la 3e personne du pluriel ;
- _devoir, pouvoir et vouloir_, à la 3e personne du singulier.
Ex. : _Il était content que son ami fût là_. Mais on peut écrire et, à fortiori, dire :_ Il était content que son ami soit là.
_
Il semble que lorsque trop de locuteurs et de scripteurs éprouvent des difficultés à employer un verbe, un temps ou un mode, on assiste à une régression dans l'usage. C'est ce qui sans doute produit aussi  pour "résoudre", de conjugaison difficile, et remplacé, dans une certaine mesure, par ce que d'aucuns considèrent comme un barbarisme : "solutionner" (plus facile à conjuguer_)._ Pour le subjonctif, s'ajoutent, dans certains cas, une raison d'euphonie ou une possibilité d'ambiguïté (cf. le fameux imp. du subj. de "savoir").

* Je rappelle néanmoins qu'il existe, par ex., l'ouvrage suivant pour se perfectionner en ce qui concerne le subjonctif : _Le subjonctif. Comment l'écrire ? Quand l'employer ?_ J. Cellard, Duculot.


----------



## hamlet

En revanche, j'écrirais bien : _Elle refusa qu'il l'embrassât._ Je crois que pour _Elle n'a pas voulu que je l'embrassasse_, la gêne vient du fait qu'il s'agit d'un discours direct.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Hamlet !

* Tu peux en effet écrire _Elle refusa qu'il l'embrassât_ (imp. du subj.). Revoir ci-dessous ce que j'ai écrit dans mon message n° 2 :


> Dans la langue* écrite*, la règle ou, en tout cas le bon usage, est différent (_sic_). En effet, on applique, *en principe,* la règle de concordance (ou de correspondance) des temps suivante :
> Prop. principale à un temps passé de l'indicatif + subordonnée au subjonctif + action de la subordonnée simultanée par rapport à l'action de la principale => subordonnée à l'imparfait du subj. => _Il fallait qu'il se mordît la joue pour ne pas tomber..._



D'autres préfèreront écrire : _Elle refusa qu'il l'embrasse_ (présent du subj.). Voir mes messages 4 et 7.

Le remplacement de "ne pas vouloir que" par "refuser que" ne pose ici, par ailleurs, aucun problème.

*  _Elle n'a pas voulu que je l'embrassasse_ n'est pas du discours direct.
Ce qui peut gêner, c'est le manque d'euphonie de -assasse.


----------



## hamlet

Ce que je veux dire par discours direct (je n'utilise sans doute pas les bons termes), c'est que c'est une phrase parlée, de par le passé composé et la 1ère personne du singulier. Et dans la langue parlée, il est peu courant d'entendre le subj. imparfait. Voilà à mon avis la raison pour laquelle on pourrait trouver précieux (etc.) ce _Elle n'a pas voulu que je l'embrassasse_. Par contre, dès que l'on passe en mode récit (passé simple + 3e personne), ça marche: _Elle ne voulut pas (=refusa) qu'il l'embrassât._


----------



## Roméo31

Mais je ne comprends pas bien si, en soi, la terminaison -assasse te gêne pour une raison d'ordre euphonique ou non...


----------



## hamlet

Non, du tout. Ce qui pourrait me gêner avec _embrassasse_ est que le ton de la phrase est trop "langue parlé" pour un subj. imparfait. Si c'était _Elle ne voulut pas que je l'embrassasse_, ça passerait mieux grâce au passé simple qui donne un côté plus littéraire.

Dans ma question (cf. mon premier poste), je parlais de _mordît_, et là c'est autre chose qui me dérangeait avec l'imparfait: ce dernier me donne l'impression que l'action est unique et le présent retranscrit mieux quelque chose qui dure, une action que l'on doit répéter. Donc, _Il fallait qu'il se morde la joue (durant tout le trajet)_, ou bien, _Il fallut qu'il se mordît la joue_ _(à ce moment)_.


----------



## Roméo31

> Dans ma question (cf. mon premier poste), je parlais de _mordît_, et là c'est autre chose qui me dérangeait avec l'imparfait: ce dernier me donne l'impression que l'action est unique et* le présent retranscrit mieux *quelque chose qui dure,* une action que l'on doit répéter. Donc, Il fallait qu'il se morde la joue (durant tout le trajet), *ou bien, _Il fallut qu'il se mordît la joue_ _(à ce moment)_.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, et notamment avec le passage que j'ai graissé.

Ce que j'ai rappelé est une des règles de concordance des temps, en précisant bien qu'il s'agissait d'un "principe" (donc d'une règle générale, et pas absolue). J'ai souligné ensuite que les règles de concordance des temps ne sont pas d'application automatique, etc.

Dans ton énoncé originaire  "Il n'arrivait pas à faire un pas de plus. Il fallait qu'il se morde la joue pour ne pas tomber par terre.", nous sommes dans un cas où précisément ces règles ne doivent pas être appliquées automatiquement et donc où le présent du subj. est admissible, voire préférable.


----------



## Nicomon

Mais pourquoi se casser la tête pour parler, et même écrire dans un langage peu naturel?   
Il suffit de remplacer « falloir que » par « devoir ».  Y'en a plus de problème.   

Pourquoi vouloir dire  :  _Il fallut qu'il se mordît_, quand il est si simple de dire, sans changer le sens,  _Il dut se mordre_ ?

Vous aurez compris que si j'ai fait mention du livre, ce n'est pas parce que j'affectionne le subjonctif.
Perso, je le contourne autant que possible.   Cela n'engage que moi.


----------



## liamvip

Alors, par exemple, dans la phrase _Je voulais que… _je sais qu'il faudrait utiliser le subjonctif imparfait mais, à l'oral, on utilise plutôt le subjonctif présent : _Je voulais que tu viennes_. Est-il juste d'utiliser l'indicatif imparfait ? _Je voulais que tu venais_. Et, même si c'est incorrect, est-ce que l'on l'entend à l'oral quand-même ? Merci !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Vous dites vous-même qu'il faut le subjonctif. Le subjonctif présent est d'usage courant, le subjonctif imparfait, littéraire *et* soutenu.


----------



## liamvip

Oui, mais je voulais juste savoir si on peut aussi entendre l'indicatif imparfait en lieu du subjonctif présent.


----------



## nicduf

_Je voulais que tu venais _est tout à fait incorrect même à l'oral, on doit employer à la place de l'imparfait du subjonctif le présent du subjonctif : _Je voulais que tu viennes_


----------



## janpol

_La phrase "Je voulais que tu venais" _est tout à fait incorrecte parce que "venais" est un imparfait de l'indicatif or c'est un imparfait du subjonctif que la règle impose : je voulais que tu vinsses.
cette forme est donc correcte mais tu n'as aucune chance de l'entendre dans des conversations. L'emploi du présent (que tu viennes  ) est une tolérance qui s'est généralisée.
Le Président Mitterrand employait l'imparfait du subjonctif dans ses discours mais un discours n'est pas de l'oral, c'est de l'écrit qui est lu.
On a un peu plus de chances de rencontrer ce temps dans de l'écrit, mais il y est très rare.
On peut considérer l'imparfait du subj. comme une branche morte de la conjugaison française.


----------



## friasc

Pour nuancer certains des propos exposés plus haut, quand j'écoute des débats ou des interviews des années 70 ou 80 (émissions en direct, donc, où les intervenants sont censés s'exprimer de façon plus ou moins spontanée), il m'arrive d'entendre des imparfaits du subjonctif, et sans que cette conjugaison soit forcément rattachée aux temps du récit*. Dans une interview de 1975, par exemple, Raymond Aron, rappelant ses années d'étude dans l'Allemagne 'pré-nazi', raconte:

"...jamais aucun étudiant n'a manifesté d'hostilité particulière ou n'a même paru prendre mon judaïsme comme un fait qui appelât une réaction quelconque".

Ce qui me permet de déduire que l'emploi oral de l'imparfait du subjonctif, déjà très rare à l'époque d'Aron et presque complètement disparu de nos jours, n'est pas forcément pour autant l'apanage de réactionnaires passéistes ou d'un français "de discours" écrit préalablement. Il me semblerait plus exact de dire que, dans la mesure très restreinte où on le pratique encore, l'imparfait du subjonctif à l'oral appartient exclusivement aux milieux les plus traditionnels en matière de langue et habitués au langage soutenu (l'université, la politique, l'académie française, etc). 

*: Par temps du récit je comprends, suivant les analyses de Benveniste, celui qui est détaché de l'instance de l'énonciation (c'est le cas du passé simple, 'aoriste'), par opposition au discours dont le temps de base est le présent (c'est le cas du passé composé, rattaché au présent de l'énonciation).


----------



## janpol

Il existe un village, en France (j'en ai oublié le nom) où les gens qui viennent séjourner discutent en utilisant passé simple et imp du subj
Personnellement, au moins à l'écrit, j'utilise ces temps.


----------



## Yendred

friasc said:


> dans la mesure très restreinte où on le pratique encore, l'imparfait du subjonctif à l'oral appartient exclusivement aux milieux les plus traditionnels en matière de langue et habitués au langage soutenu



Vous avez raison, et cela confère selon moi une élégance au discours qui disparait inexorablement, et c'est regrettable.
François Mitterrand par exemple, ex-président de la République française mort en 1996 s'exprimait toujours en employant l'imparfait du subjonctif.
Ses successeurs n'avaient malheureusement pas son niveau de langue.


----------



## plantin

Yendred said:


> Ses successeurs n'avaient malheureusement pas son niveau de langue.


Je regrette aussi cette disparition du subjonctif imparfait, et la pauvreté croissante du langage politique; pour autant, il existe chez certain d'entre eux ce que j’appellerais un "subjonctif militant" qui me déplaît tout autant...


----------



## janpol

Oui, friasc, les temps du discours et les temps du récit, mais, si chacun d'eux a vocation à exprimer tel ou tel rapport spécifique au temps, on peut penser qu'il existe des nuances qu'on ne peut exprimer qu'à l'oral ou vice versa...
"L'ère primaire dura X millions d'années". La phrase "l'ère primaire a duré X millions etc..." ne me semble pas transmettre un message différent et je ne crois pas que l'ère primaire se soit rapproché du XXIè siècle.


----------



## danielc

Yendred a fait référence au président Mitterand et son emploi de l'ïmparfait du subjonctif. J'ai un exemple canadien à vous donner.

Un peu de contexte pour l'information qui suit:

Le père de notre premier ministre actuel était aussi premier ministre. Ce dernier, Pierre Trudeau, parlait un français canadien très soigné et était érudit et parfaitement bilingue. Mais je peux pas dire que Trudeau utilisait l'imparfait du subjonctif autant que Mitterand.

Voilà Pierre Trudeau en octobre 1984, quelques mois après sa retraite, au même gala avec l'homme qui l'avait remplacé comme premier ministre. Ce dernier, Brian Mulroney, menait le parti rival, et était lui aussi parfaitment bilingue, avocat, originaire d'un village, québécois anglophone, mais disons pas aussi érudit que Trudeau, qui était lui aussi avocat de formation, et montréalais bourgeois. 

Lors d'un discours à ce gala, Trudeau a révélé les conseils qu'il a donnés au nouveau premier ministre Mulroney en matière de relations internationales
Je cite


> Je lui ai dit qu'il devra peut-être cesser de faire la courbette devant M. Reagan s'il voulait que les Canadiens respectassent sa politique extérieure-Ça c'est un imparfait du subjonctif que tout le monde n'est pas capable de faire!


L'a-t-il fait spontanément? Janpol a très bien souligné (#62) qu'un discours lu n'est pas de l'oral. Mais Trudeau était quand même ancien professeur d'université et journaliste. Il n'est pas inconcevable qu'il ait pu utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif à l'oral.

Trudeau a souligné pour ses auditeurs, avec humour et un peu d'orgueil, son usage de ce temps. Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est très inhabituel pour ceux qui emploient l'imparfait du subjonctif de nous le souligner.

Trudeau s'est moqué de son successeur sur plusieurs niveaux dans ce discours, mais en ce qui concerne l'usage de temps en question, il a pu rappeler à ses auditeurs sa supériorité sur le plan de de niveau de langue par rapport à son rival et successeur. Cela peut faire snob, mais dans un contexte politique canadien francophone, se moquer des comptétences linguistiques d'un rival est permis.

Et on n'est jamais loin au Québec des questions d'identité.  Il n'était pas question ici de deux francophones qui se moquaient l'un l'autre, mais d'un Québécois francophone montréalais (parfaitement bilingue), qui se moquait d'un Québécois anglophone d'un coin perdu (parfaitment bilingue). Trudeau démontre sa supériorité linguistique par rapport à son rival anglophone bilingue, et donc paraît plus francophone.

Mais il a dû utiliser un français extrêmement soigné pour le faire. L'imparfait du subjonctif n'était pas maîtrisé par la majorité des *francophones* il y a trente ans, et encore moins aujourd'hui. 

Source: "Trudeau chante la Bolduc" des archives de Radio-Canada. On n'a qu'à chercher sur Google et prendre le premier résultat.


PS-Pour ma part, je me rappelle _il fût_, et la conjugaision pour les verbes en _er_.  J'ai besoin du Bescherelle ou un bon site internet pour toute autre conjugaison de ce temps.

J'ai appris ce temps "au tableau" vers la fin de l'école primaire, en 5ème et 6ème année, et il était souligné par le prof dans des textes si nécessaire après cela. Comme tant d'autres, je n'utilise pas ce temps.


----------



## Yendred

Merci danielc pour cette anecdote, c'est frappant de voir que dans toute la francophonie, l'évolution de la langue est finalement assez parallèle.

Je me demande si Pierre Trudeau n'a pas utilisé aussi dans cette phrase l'imparfait du subjonctif pour appuyer sur la phonétique particulière de ce temps ("_respectassent_") et faire réagir l'auditeur à dessein, plutôt que d'employer un temps qui dans sa bouche était naturel, ou même pour démontrer sa supériorité linguistique.

plantin parlait de "subjonctif militant" (#66), serait-ce possible que Trudeau ait voulu ici jouer sur un subjonctif drolatique ?


----------



## danielc

Yendred-
Il y avait certainement de l'humour, il souligne pour tous ces auditeurs d'un ton léger et souriant que ce temps est employé. Mais il méprisait son successeur Mulroney dès le début, un mépris qui s'est empiré de plus en plus pendant les deux mandats de son successeur.  Pierre Trudeau, comme Mitterand, n'était pas un homme du peuple, même s'il était populaire pour assez longtemps, victeur de 4 élections générales. Le contexte est important ici, et une tournure soignée drôle peut aussi fonctionner comme arme contre un ennemi politique. Je crois que le but ultime était la moquerie de son rival. 

Et en ce qui concerne l'évolution parallèle de la langue, je ne pense pas qu'en général que l'evolution soit parralèle entre le Canada et l'ensemble de le francophonie. Mais vous avez raison en ce qui concerne l'usage de l'imparfait du subjonctif. Nous n'avons pas eu un premier ministre du Canada, ou du Québec, qui utilisait l'imparfait du subjonctif autant que Mitterand, par exemple. Cela peut faire snob chez un peuple qui résiste à la snoberie.


----------



## Nicomon

Le « devra » m'a fait tiquer, alors j'ai vérifié.
Extrait du Devoir - 27 octobre 1984 - Pierre Elliot Trudeau l'aurait dit dans le cadre du gala des « Grands Montréalais » :


> « Je peux vous dire le conseil que j'ai donné au Premier Ministre (Brian) Mulroney en matière de politique extérieure » a déclaré M. Trudeau.
> « Je lui ai dit qu'il *devait *peut-être cesser de faire la courbette devant M. (Ronald) Reagan s'il voulait que les Canadiens respectassent sa politique extérieure. »


[…]

Je suis à peu près convaincue que PET a employé ce temps avec humour/par moquerie.  Ou comme Yendred a écrit : un subjonctif drolatique.
Surtout s'il a vraiment ajouté (ce n'est pas précisé dans l'article) : « Ça c'est un imparfait du subjonctif que tout le monde n'est pas capable de faire! »
Et ne me partez pas sur le côté snob du monsieur.


----------



## danielc

J'ai indiqué où l'on peut entendre cet extrait de discours. Écoutez sur le site de la SRC, comme j'ai dit en haut (#68). La transcription est la mienne. Il a certainement dit « Ça c'est un imparfait du subjonctif que tout le monde n'est pas capable de faire! »


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai seulement précisé que ce bout-là n'était pas dans l'article du Devoir que j'ai mis en lien.

Désolée. J'ai raté cette ligne du long post 68 - que je n'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout : 





> Source: "Trudeau chante la Bolduc" des archives de Radio-Canada. On n'a qu'à chercher sur Google et prendre le premier résultat.


 Pour je ne sais trop quelle raison,  le clip ne fonctionne pas de mon côté.  Mais on peut lire sur la page : 





> Lors du Gala annuel des Grands Montréalais, l'ancien premier ministre *se moque* de Brian Mulroney par le biais d'une chanson de la Bolduc.


 Alors oui, c'est clairement par moquerie que PET s'est amusé à dire «_ respectassent _».


----------



## friasc

Autre exemple de la persistance jusqu'à nos jours de l'usage oral de l'imparfait du subjonctif cette fois du Mali. Dans ses discours et apparitions publiques, l'ancien président IBK, récemment disparu, affectionnait parfois un style oratoire recherché où abondaient les locutions latines, les "dussé-je", les "j'eusse aimé". Voici deux extraits d'un discours prononcé en 2018 à l'occasion du 58e anniversaire de l'indépendance du Mali :

"Je salue les forces étrangères ou nationales qui se battent quotidiennement pour la sauvegarde de l’intégrité territoriale et la souveraineté du Mali. C’est pourquoi, il était souhaitable qu’elles fussent, toutes ces forces réunies, dans une très belle fraternisation, pour défiler devant Nous en ce jour de gloire er bonheur retrouvé."

"Reconnaissance éternelle à Vous, et à tous ceux qui à votre suite ont permis que le Mali se sombrât pas."


----------



## DEHER

Exemple célèbre de l'usage de l'imparfait du subjonctif par Edmond Rostand dans un extrait de la tirade du nez de Cyrano de Bergerac :

_Ah ! non ! c’est un peu court, jeune homme !
On pouvait dire… Oh ! Dieu ! … bien des choses en somme…
En variant le ton, – par exemple, tenez :
Agressif : « Moi, monsieur, si j’avais un tel nez,
Il faudrait sur-le-champ *que je me l’amputasse !* »

https://libretheatre.fr/tirade-nez-cyrano-de-bergerac/_


----------



## DearPrudence

Un exemple littéraire du XIXe siècle ; je crois qu'on ne parle pas trop de la langue courante, là


----------



## DEHER

Effectivement, la langue du XIXème siècle n'est plus tellement usitée de nos jours, mais elle ne manquait pas de charme !


----------



## Nanon

friasc said:


> Dans ses discours et apparitions publiques, l'ancien président IBK, récemment disparu, affectionnait parfois un style oratoire recherché où abondaient les locutions latines, les "dussé-je", les "j'eusse aimé".


IBK avait fait en partie ses études à Janson de Sailly, un lycée d'excellence parisien, et il aimait que cela se remarquât .


----------



## Yendred

Nanon said:


> il aimait que cela se remarquât .


Vous voulez dire qu'il voulait que nous le sussions ?


----------



## DEHER

Encore aurait-il fallu que nous en eussions connaissance ou que nous en fussions informés !


----------



## Nanon

Yendred said:


> Vous voulez dire qu'il voulait que nous le sussions ?


Pas nous, mais ses concitoyens...  
Pour mieux situer l'homme et son style (que je ne connaissais pas bien avant d'avoir fait cette recherche, même si j'avais dans l'esprit que certaines élites africaines affectionnent ou affectionnaient la rhétorique de l'ancienne puissance coloniale, merci @friasc) :


> Les qualités d’orateur, et même de rhéteur, du président IBK ne sont pas méconnues (_ethos)_. A tel point qu’il a pris l’habitude d’en abuser [...]
> 
> En moins d’une demi-heure (24 minutes), le Président a su capter l’attention de ses concitoyens (_pathos_). La charge émotionnelle a atteint son point culminant dans la dernière partie du discours [...]
> 
> Au-delà de l’émotivité recherchée, le discours du Président IBK s’appuyait sur une argumentation empirique et logique (_logos_). Pour l’exposer, il fallait une voix qui porte. Comme par féérie, le timbre de voix qui ronronne d’habitude était audible. Nul besoin de tendre l’oreille ou de recourir au Littré pour mieux saisir l’énoncé [...]
> Source : Covid-19 : Discours historique du président IBK


----------



## Bezoard

friasc said:


> Autre exemple de la persistance jusqu'à nos jours de l'usage oral de l'imparfait du subjonctif cette fois du Mali.


D'une manière générale, la langue française des élites africaines est souvent plus soignée que la langue courante en France, même parlée par les élites françaises.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

J'ai bien peur que cette très ancienne discussion ne sorte aujourd'hui totalement du cadre du forum Français Seulement. Il s'agit en effet davantage d'une question historique et culturelle que d'une question purement linguistique.

Ce fil est par conséquent fermé. Merci de votre compréhension.

Maître Capello
Modérateur


----------

